# BBQ & pulled Pork...



## kbaker (Jul 4, 2011)

Who knows the secrete to juicy tender pork?
I've tried making it from what I see on TV and looked up on the internet, but it never comes out very good - more dry and tough!! What am I doing wrong!!


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 4, 2011)

Have you tried making it in a crock pot? Yummy!!!


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Have you tried making it in a crock pot? Yummy!!!



You should share your recipe for it. Sounds good and I have a crock pot, but truth be told it only gets used like once a year (if even that). Would love to try a recipe that somebody "real" thinks is good.


----------



## DeanS (Jul 4, 2011)

Torty Mom hit the nail right on the head! Crock pots are the best resource...especially when it's hot like it is now (it's already 96 at 10AM). My first attempt at pulled pork was in the dead of winter and I slow-roasted it in the oven at 225 for 4 - 5 hours I believe. And you wanna go with the shoulder roast...it's got the tastiest fat...this is important! HMMMMMMMM! I think the 4th menu for today is about to change.

Good luck!


----------



## kbaker (Jul 4, 2011)

You all make it sound so easy!

I am using a slow cooker (on low). I put rub on and let sit overnight in the fridge. I cooked it for 6 1/2 hours.

I have heard as long as 18 hours, but most of the information I saw on line said 6 -7 hours. 4 -5 hours sounds short (but what do I know!).

I guess I am looking for length of cooking, using what (oven/BBQ/Slow cooker/?) and whatever you think you do that makes it tender/juicy/fall off the bone yummy!

My wife uses the slow cooker and it always comes out terrible. I'm not doing much better.


----------



## Tom (Jul 4, 2011)

PM Doc Westin in Texas. Everyone whose eaten his raves about it. I don't even cook hamburgers well...

I can boil water though!


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2011)

You got to use the fattiest parts and I personally use a smoker ( propane powered)


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2011)

Are you adding any liquid to the slow cooker? You don't just put in the meat, you need liquid too.


----------



## onarock (Jul 4, 2011)

I use the shoulder or the butt. Make sure you salt it with something like Kosher or Sea salt. I wrap it tightly in Ti leaves then tinfoil. I'll put a 5lb shoulder in the oven for 3 hours 45 min at 325. Salt is the key...it helps melt the fat.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

onarock said:


> I use the shoulder or the butt. Make sure you salt it with something like Kosher or Sea salt. I wrap it tightly in Ti leaves then tinfoil. I'll put a 5lb shoulder in the oven for 3 hours 45 min at 325. Salt is the key...it helps melt the fat.



No Ti leaves here...


----------



## onarock (Jul 4, 2011)

Banana??? The point is, its wrapped.



Jacqui said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > I use the shoulder or the butt. Make sure you salt it with something like Kosher or Sea salt. I wrap it tightly in Ti leaves then tinfoil. I'll put a 5lb shoulder in the oven for 3 hours 45 min at 325. Salt is the key...it helps melt the fat.
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

onarock said:


> Banana??? The point is, its wrapped.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Only once found banana. Ummm how about foil...lol


----------



## onarock (Jul 4, 2011)

Read carefully, I put tinfoil in my original post. But, hey great suggestion with the tinfoil I think Ill try it.  lol



Jacqui said:


> onarock said:
> 
> 
> > Banana??? The point is, its wrapped.
> ...


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes you did, but AFTER wrapping it in leaves. I am asking IF the leaves are necessary to your way or if, they are more just for show. Much as others pointed out, it's not just having a hunk of meat. The type of cut and the fat amount makes or breaks the quality of the product. 

I am sorry for trying to politely learn something from you, it seems all things must end in sarcasm and insults...and yes that is how your words came off too me. Geesh not even on a food thread can we keep the hurts out. Very sad state we are in.


----------



## onarock (Jul 4, 2011)

Quit one sided moderating Jacqui and all this will end. Be fair to all not just some. I like you, I really do, but you continue to only moderate one side of the conversation unless I or others send you PMs reminding you to be neutral. Im sure this will be removed as well. 

You can use tin foil. Im surprised they dont sell atlest frozen banana leaves where you live.


----------



## Jacqui (Jul 4, 2011)

onarock said:


> Quit one sided moderating Jacqui and all this will end. Be fair to all not just some. I like you, I really do, but you continue to only moderate one side of the conversation unless I or others send you PMs reminding you to be neutral. Im sure this will be removed as well.
> 
> You can use tin foil. Im surprised they dont sell atlest frozen banana leaves where you live.



Paul, I am sorry you don't agree with how we have moderated. I do try my best. Just for the record, if anything I have bent over backward to get YOUR side across and stand up for YOUR actions. So you may be right, I have been unfair, but it has been in your favor.

Yes, you have sent me PMs, which I thank you for (and have already thanked you for). Unlike perhaps some members in here, I do try to see the other side of things and do change my thoughts on how things are given or taken. I do like having others sharing their thoughts and allowing me to see more sides to every story. Sending PMs is what we wish all members would do, rather then taking things into their own hands.

If you are trying to belittle my work in here or prove some point with bringing all this up, so be it. I hope my actions can speak for themselves. If you or any others think I fail at my job, please take it to Josh.

Now, can we get back on topic?


----------



## Torty Mom (Jul 4, 2011)

Okie dokie! 

Crock pot = favorite spices, water, favorite bbq sauce. After a few hours we add more bbq sauce and a tad more water. Cook for hours and hours, the longer the better and it's even better the next day!


----------



## kbaker (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry, I forgot to say I added beer! I saw one video on line where the person did not add liquid and it looked great after 6 hours.

It's been cooking another 6 1/2 hours. I think it looks better, but we shall see after we eat.

Thanks, everyone!!


----------



## terryo (Jul 4, 2011)

Torty Mom said:


> Okie dokie!
> 
> Crock pot = favorite spices, water, favorite bbq sauce. After a few hours we add more bbq sauce and a tad more water. Cook for hours and hours, the longer the better and it's even better the next day!



That's just about how I make it.


----------



## October (Jul 4, 2011)

This is the best pulled pork recipe I have ever eaten. I always get rave reviews from guests and potlucks when I make it. 
http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pulled_pork_sandwich/

Also, hard to go wrong with Pioneer Woman.
http://thepioneerwoman.com/cooking/2008/08/spicy-shredded-pork/

When I'm too lazy to follow a recipe, I just buy a fatty pork shoulder or rump roast (usually the cheapest cut I can find). Throw in whatever spices sound good and roast it until I can shred it with a fork at the slightest touch. It really depends on the meat. You can cook a really lean (expensive) cut of meat in perfect conditions and it will still be dry. It's all about the fat really. Sometimes I'll use the crock pot if I'm not around it watch it. Same process.


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jul 4, 2011)

October said:


> This is the best pulled pork recipe I have ever eaten. I always get rave reviews from guests and potlucks when I make it.
> http://simplyrecipes.com/recipes/pulled_pork_sandwich/
> 
> Also, hard to go wrong with Pioneer Woman.
> ...



Amazing how the "mind" of those that make their stomachs their gods.. view the tastiest cuts of animal flesh! *You are 100% correct - shun the LEAN/expensive cuts= no fat to give them flavor and tenderness!* Pay more to get less???

PLUS the fat cooks away anyway.. and it has little impact on the "calorie-concerns". SO.. eat in moderation and there is no reason to "count-calories"!

Deep theology huh?


----------



## Madkins007 (Jul 4, 2011)

Redfoot NERD said:


> (snip)
> PLUS the fat cooks away anyway.. and it has little impact on the "calorie-concerns". SO.. eat in moderation and there is no reason to "count-calories"!
> 
> Deep theology huh?



You may want to check with a dietitian, nutritionist, doctor, or other reliable source before taking this comment at face value.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Jul 4, 2011)

onarock said:


> *deleted off topic*
> 
> You can use tin foil. Im surprised they dont sell atlest frozen banana leaves where you live.



Sad sad state indeed.


----------



## dmmj (Jul 4, 2011)

Regarding pulled pork and this may be a bit OT but I make beer can chicken and it is the moistest chicken you will ever eat, when I make it people go bananas over it, I imagine if you made beer pulled pork people may similarly go bananas.


----------

